
WeWork cofounder demanded employees be fired because she disliked their 'energy' - stale2002
https://www.businessinsider.com/wework-rebekah-neumann-adam-gwyneth-paltrow-energy-goop-2019-9
======
fuzz4lyfe
"The Journal further characterized the Neumanns as "impulsive at times,"
reporting that Adam Neumann was "bemoaning the number of 'B' players hired
amid rapid growth" and consequently ordered his staff to fire 20% of the
company's workers annually."

Adam Neumann the CEO selling dollar bills for fifty cents and hoping to make
it up in volume is talking about B players. That's rich.

------
klyrs
> The We Company originally involved Rebekah Neumann in the company's
> succession planning when it released its IPO filing in August, but investor
> pushback led the company to remove her from succession planning and bar her
> from serving on the board.

Sounds like somebody disliked her energy.

------
rdtwo
We work is totally a tech company and totally not a cult.

~~~
JBReefer
Cults usually make money, though. This seems more like a cult-flavored scam.

~~~
anm89
Tbh most tech startups I've worked at have done tons of stuff at all hands
style meetings that came off as cultish and just very cringey.

I would say there isn't anything here that makes wework an outlier in terms of
cultishness.

It's just a tech startup flavored scam in my opinion.

------
greenyoda
Discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21007326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21007326)

------
kbos87
Oh my god, talk about bad energy. I don’t think I’ve seen a purer example of
inept “leadership”. This sounds like a human and a company to stay away from.

------
kjs3
WeWork is the Goop of tech companies.

